# I WANT YOU FOR Das Syndikat



## Keshius (10. November 2015)

Moin Moin

 

Ich suche jmd den ich anwerben kann. Wenn du also Bock hast, dann schreib mir einfach eine PM. 

 

Zu mir:

 

Ich bin 24 und studiere Wirtschaftswissenschaften. Da ich studiere habe eigentlich rund um die Uhr Zeit^^. Zusammen zocken ist möglich aber kein Muss.

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 

Keshius

 

PS: Ich zocke auf Das Syndikat (Allianz und Horde) und Blackmoore (Allianz/Horde ( Twinks).


----------

